# Trimmer recommendations



## Kram (Mar 29, 2012)

Trimmer recommendations

  Im just giddy having harvested my largest crop ever however the tedious task of trimming consumed hours upon hours not to mention wearing out 4 pairs of scissors, a few dozen gloves, aching fingers and boring as hell.

  Ive been researching trimmers on the net but almost all dont have any reviews or offer little information regarding blades, replacement parts or use.

  I appreciate any experiences (negative and positives,) recommendations and what I should look for when considering.  Theres no way I can trim a few pounds again, my budget is around 500 bucks.  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 29, 2012)

All of them suck:rofl:

None of them trim good enough to smoke. Basically an upside down spinning lawn mower blade with a grill on top. They don't cut stems off and just chop a leaf in half. Plus u really have to work the nugs on the screen, anything under ~.5 grams will get cut off...they are a pain IMHO.


I dont know how you went through 4 pairs of scissors but I use the same Fisker Titanium mini's and have yet to wear a pair out over the years. Have 2 pairs, and a cup of isopropyl alcohol sitting. When one gets dirty drop it in, when the other is all gunked up wipe off the soaking one and drop in the dirty one.

Trimmin is the most tedious part of growing, you just gotta do it. Eventually youll get so fast at it. I can trim a .lb in a day with music and a friend to talk to.


----------



## Kram (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah I&#8217;m using cheap a$$ scissors.  Sacrificing a half gram is a high price to pay.  It took me about 30 hours to do 2.5 pounds I&#8217;m sure I&#8217;m on the slow side but it&#8217;s because my hands/fingers begin to hurt so the pain is the driving force to look at trimmers.


----------



## kaotik (Mar 29, 2012)

yeah OG said what i was gonna.. they all suck
take too much, or not enough off. and they beat the hell outta your buds. 

trimming isn't the _most_ tedious part of growing.. it's the _only_ tedious part of growing.. suck it up   
get some good fiskers, and maybe think about hiring some help.. and always always get some tunes going; you can lose your dang mind in the silence of trimming 

30 hours for  2.5 lb
15 hours if a friend helps  

gets to the point where yeah it cuts into your profit a small bit (what 2.45 lb instead of 2.5   ).. but it sure saves your back/hands/fingers a lot.

 you'll figure a happy medium, hopefully without trimmers


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 29, 2012)

I like to make a fun time out of it. I hype it up a little to my friends too hahaa.. I call em..."Trim party, Friday, be there for a bowl after bowl of intense smokathon"
:rofl:

i have 2 solid trimmers (patients) that i trust wholeheartedly. I also give em free medication so they dont complain at all. We just have a good ol time 

I remember one session we had...i started posting a lot while still trimming :bong:


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 29, 2012)

here it is bahahaa :rofl:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46384


----------



## Kram (Mar 29, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> here it is bahahaa :rofl:
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46384


  Ha-ha enjoyed your story.  The sticky fingers drives me nuts so thats why I went to surgical gloves, when they get sticky they get tossed.  But I also found that I can rub the gloves with hand in across a smooth surface and the sticky makes a nice ball.


  After your advice Im going to delay my decision on a trimmer and instead invest in a couple of pair of quality scissors and maybe a sweet honey to help me trim.


----------



## bwanabud (Apr 12, 2012)

Well, I'm going against the grain on this one 

I used the SpinPro leaf trimmer this year, worked great for me.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56878

I think if you just trim, for small personal use...hand trimming is fine. But if you're busting out 5 gallon full buckets like me...hand trimming is for fools  The last trim was in the double digits in lbs.....my hands would have been done for life  

Every 2 months the trim starts again, now I look forward to it. It comes down to patience, spin & look...spin & look. Then some minor touch up trimming, and all is good. It doesn't hurt the trichs either, the plants are wet/fresh when trimmed....JMHO


----------



## Roddy (Apr 13, 2012)

A buddy rented the spinpro from the local hydro shop ($100/day if I recall....OUCH) and checked it out in a side-by-side test against his hand trimming crew. I didn't watch it work, just saw the results...which spoke volumes!! The hand trimmed buds were all twice the size when done, much more left on them and much prettier. The spinpro buds were scalped, tiny and a much different shade of green, all the outside of the bud was gone....about half (as was indicated with the hand trimmed buds).

He does pounds at a time as well, and he had wanted easier trimming, but he never went back to the spinpro or any other trimmer, just hired more gals!! I am no where near having to worry about trimming that much at a time and plan to never have to, but I know from that demo that hand trimming will be the only way for my buds!


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 13, 2012)

Glad i found this. Titanium Fiskers it is!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Glad i found this. Titanium Fiskers it is!



They are the best I found for hand trimming

I can understand growers wanting to use trimmers though, I hate trimming. I do not know if it is the tediousness of it or the fact I am killing the beautiful girls I worked so hard to grow.


----------



## bwanabud (Apr 13, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I can understand growers wanting to use trimmers though, I hate trimming. I do not know if it is the tediousness of it or the fact I am killing the beautiful girls I worked so hard to grow.


 
PC very true, it's a serious time factor when trimming multiple pounds. All trimming comes down to patience, including the SpinPro....if you take your time. and check often...it works fine.

Bet NorCalHal doesn't hand trim either  :icon_smile:


----------



## Maximlis (Apr 18, 2012)

bwanabud said:
			
		

> PC very true, it's a serious time factor when trimming multiple pounds. All trimming comes down to patience, including the SpinPro....if you take your time. and check often...it works fine.
> 
> Bet NorCalHal doesn't hand trim either  :icon_smile:



Thanks for sharing your idea. I checked and its working fantastic.


----------



## Herm (Apr 18, 2012)

bwanabud said:
			
		

> PC very true, it's a serious time factor when trimming multiple pounds. All trimming comes down to patience, including the SpinPro....if you take your time. and check often...it works fine.
> 
> Bet NorCalHal doesn't hand trim either  :icon_smile:



Bet he does and you are wrong.


----------



## bwanabud (Apr 18, 2012)

Herm said:
			
		

> Bet he does and you are wrong.


Bet you're right, and I am .... I checked


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 18, 2012)

bwanabud said:
			
		

> Bet NorCalHal doesn't hand trim either  :icon_smile:





i'll take that bet


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 19, 2012)

um 2 hot naked (fem) trimmers work great in my eyes! if you can find & trust them. when you do, ship em up to canada,


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh if i didnt have a woman, i would totally hire naked women trimmers. I would probably grow more just to be able to afford the trimmers. :rofl:




SRS


----------



## bwanabud (Apr 19, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Oh if i didnt have a woman, i would totally hire naked women trimmers. I would probably grow more just to be able to afford the trimmers. :rofl:
> 
> SRS


 
Me too   Just think "New Jack City", man that's the deal there :hubba:


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 23, 2012)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> um 2 hot naked (fem) trimmers work great in my eyes! if you can find & trust them. when you do, ship em up to canada,



Giving new meaning to the definition of bud porn 


as well, haha, if they're naked they've got nowhere to hide your buds, and nowhere to run off to without getting picked up for indecent exposure  The nudity is almost an insurance policy


----------



## Killuminati420 (May 4, 2012)

bwanabud said:
			
		

> Well, I'm going against the grain on this one
> 
> I used the SpinPro leaf trimmer this year, worked great for me.
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56878
> ...


lol up here we get into triple digit weight and we still trim by hand because auto trimmers leave way too much trash on the flowers. hand trimming makes the flowers amazing and really brings out the flavor when curing a lot better. 
and where im from trimming is a decent paying job, if everyone used auto trimmers there would be a lot of people out of work. :holysheep:


----------



## bwanabud (May 5, 2012)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> lol up here we get into triple digit weight and we still trim by hand because auto trimmers leave way too much trash on the flowers. hand trimming makes the flowers amazing and really brings out the flavor when curing a lot better.
> and where im from trimming is a decent paying job, if everyone used auto trimmers there would be a lot of people out of work. :holysheep:


 
"LOL" Yea, well send some of those trimmers my way :hubba: It works fine for a rough trim, then finish trim by hand. I don't trim flowers, just buds :icon_smile: 

You flip triple digits every 2 months ? It's Obama's job to lower unemployment, not mine :holysheep:


----------



## ziggyross (May 31, 2012)

Has anyone tried electric scissors like the Black & Decker SZ360. Just wondering if these would work. I also thought about some attachment for my Dremmel to trim with. Cut off wheel or something.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't know about elec trimmers, I'd want complete control of what's being cut. A dremmel might work if you can control it's speed and be careful enough. I'll stick to the trim crew and good highs...love the finger hash and the company!


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 24, 2012)

Here's all you need dude.


----------

